# 06 A6 Avant Suspension Upgrade



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

I killed my A4, so it looks like i'm inheriting my wifes 06 A6 Avant (while she gets anew miniVan, blah!).

While the engine is sweet, we didn't get the adaptive suspension system option, so it has the fixed, mushy, suspension. If this is going to become my daily driver, then I want to replace the suspension with something more responsive.

Can anyone provide any suggestions? I know A6 Avants aren't exactly the most modded cars out there.


----------



## rjdubtuner (Aug 12, 2007)

there are not alot of options. H+R coilovers, or H+R sport springs, or air ride... and I honestly dont know what is available for wagons. I know it sucks there is not alot of people on here. I am trying to pull the trigger on what Ik am going to do as well. MY S6 is lower than A6(not by alot), rides ok but is a little harsh- use to 19's on coil overs on my R, and I am looking at wheels


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Look here for inspiration  My sedan, but Avants are just as sweet.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/386753-Few-pics-in-the-driveway


----------



## DaveCarr (Feb 15, 2001)

I did a little digging recently and I think eibach has something, also you can probably buy the OEM sport suspension components from a dealer.
Dave


----------

